# LATimes: Interview with JJ Abrams and "Star Trek"



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From LA Times:

Part 1: 'Star Trek' director J.J. Abrams on tribbles and the 'Galaxy Quest' problem
Part 2: J.J. Abrams: 'Star Trek' must escape the shadow of 'Star Wars'


----------

